# CO2 Refills Brisbane Northside



## jimmy01 (22/2/14)

Can anyone recommend a supplier on Brisbane Northside that fills 2.6kg CO 2 cylinders or does a swap and go service for this size? Brewers Choice Enogerra told me they only swap out 6kg cylinders


----------



## TidalPete (22/2/14)

Living up the Coast I tried for years to find a place on Northside to fill/test my stinguisher & failed.
I take it you own your cylinder?
An easy option would be to contact http://www.eversafe.net.au/
They are easy to get to as all you need is to go over the Gateway Bridge & turn right into Lytton Rd & you're nearly home & hosed.
All you need is a company name so be inventive. 
Hope this helps?


----------



## LiquidGold (22/2/14)

You could try some of the micro breweries like the one at Brendale. Can't remember off the top of my head whether Ray did it over there but I remember getting a re-fill at another micro once before. Or maybe ring up some party hire joints.


----------



## jameson (22/2/14)

Kedron swaps my 2.6 kegs on legs. Not sure why enogerra said they don't. 
Are you Jimmy from pubs?


----------



## bravs (22/2/14)

The brew shed at Morayfield and Strathpine is where I get my bottle refilled.


----------



## bradsbrew (22/2/14)

Northside fire service may do it. The brewshed at Strathpine do claim to have a next day refill, but you will get called a dickhead if you complain if you come back 2 days later and your bottles not there yet.


----------



## Florian (22/2/14)

brew4you or whatever they're called in Virginia. Have been refilling my bottles on the spot for years, they also do swaps if you're into that sort of thing.

$10 per KG.

go there all the time but be fucked if I knew what the actual address is. Go Sandgate road northbound, turn left at the hertz car rental, about 300m on your left. 

Tell them I sent you for me to get $20 credited towards my account, thanks.


----------



## TheCarbinator (22/2/14)

Florian said:


> brew4you or whatever they're called in Virginia.



It's actually in Boondall (on the border with Virginia) and it's on Zillmere Rd,close to the intersection with Sandgate Rd


----------



## Florian (22/2/14)

yep, that's the one, Zillmere road, and you're right it's just past the border. 

If they're out of gas they usually get their large cylinder refilled on Thursday mornings, it pays to give them a call beforehand if you live further away and want it refilled on the spot.


----------



## TidalPete (22/2/14)

Slightly :icon_offtopic: but like I've said I've never come across a place on Northside that TESTS & fills cylinders, including stinguishers.
Not that I mind going to Lytton Rd but the shorter the trip the better.

Can anyone help here? Flo?


----------



## bradsbrew (22/2/14)

jameson said:


> Are you Jimmy from pubs?


No. You are jimmy from PUBS, ya drongo :lol:


----------



## bradsbrew (22/2/14)

TidalPete said:


> Slightly :icon_offtopic: but like I've said I've never come across a place on Northside that TESTS & fills cylinders, including stinguishers.
> Not that I mind going to Lytton Rd but the shorter the trip the better.
> 
> Can anyone help here? Flo?


Pete, try Northside Fire Services, they are at Brendale. I asked the question a few years ago when they were servicing our extinguishers and was told that they would.


----------



## TidalPete (22/2/14)

Thanks for that Brad. Will have a look at them.
Googling them now.


----------



## Liam_snorkel (22/2/14)

jimmy01 said:


> Can anyone recommend a supplier on Brisbane Northside that fills 2.6kg CO 2 cylinders or does a swap and go service for this size? Brewers Choice Enogerra told me they only swap out 6kg cylinders


 if it's true that bc enoggera no longer do refills that sucks! I'm certain they used to. Their store out Wacol does.. 6kg for $50. 
See if there is anything here: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&msa=0&msid=111113337076926850622.00048dab77def93d7fb6e&ll=-26.902477,134.033203&spn=37.122021,56.25&z=4&source=embed


----------



## TidalPete (22/2/14)

:icon_offtopic:

Don't worry Snorkel I've got your flipper so everything's ok. :lol:

Sorry mate, just couldn't resist. Too many Lime Time Hoegaarden wannabes tonight. :lol:


----------



## lukiferj (23/2/14)

Liam_snorkel said:


> if it's true that bc enoggera no longer do refills that sucks! I'm certain they used to. Their store out Wacol does.. 6kg for $50.
> See if there is anything here: http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF8&hl=en&msa=0&msid=111113337076926850622.00048dab77def93d7fb6e&ll=-26.902477,134.033203&spn=37.122021,56.25&z=4&source=embed


 I got mine filled at brew by u underwood today.


----------



## jimmy01 (23/2/14)

Thanks for all the suggestions. 

Enoggerra BC still do refills but they send them to Wacol. They told me that they don't do swap n go for 2.6kg. I thought it was strange too. I will phone Kedron.


----------



## Aydos (23/2/14)

Brew by you in Clontarf fill my 6.8kg for $50, not sure how much the 2.6kg is.

The brew place on Kremzow rd in Brendale will fill your bottle if it's not a specific beer gas bottle (insert BOC) for $60.

Hope this helps


----------



## lespaul (8/9/15)

Florian said:


> brew4you or whatever they're called in Virginia. Have been refilling my bottles on the spot for years, they also do swaps if you're into that sort of thing.
> 
> $10 per KG.
> 
> ...


do i just say "florian" recommended me?

better someone getting some credit than nobody!


----------



## Florian (8/9/15)

lespaul said:


> do i just say "florian" recommended me?
> 
> better someone getting some credit than nobody!


You don't have to say anything really, that was just a really bad joke paired with a bit of wishful thinking unfortunately.

The place has been sold and is now called The Brew Den, same concept and service.


----------



## gaijin (14/10/17)

I'm sorry to resurrect a zombie thread, but in case someone is googling Northside Brisbane CO2 refills, I've just called up and found a place at Sandgate called Bayside Brewing & Home Gourmet Supplies who have quoted $52 for a 6kg bottle. I'll be going there in a few days to get mine refilled.

Looks like The Brew Den (ex U Brew It) on Zillmere Road isn't there anymore based on google searches.


----------



## Bridgey23 (14/10/17)

The Brew Den bloke moved to Geebung and is now Hub Brewing. Still does refills. Not sure in price. Also there is a place in Brendale that does refills


----------



## 5teve (14/10/17)

Brewers Choice on webster rd at Stafford does refills.


----------

